# The Royal Wedding



## sanj (27 Apr 2011)

Do you give a damn?

Here comes the poll... Muahahaahaha


----------



## JenCliBee (27 Apr 2011)

Nope not really but the extra day off is always appreciated


----------



## George Farmer (27 Apr 2011)

I voted 'yes'.

The day off is a great bonus and we're having a big party in our village to celebrate.


----------



## Johno2090 (27 Apr 2011)

What day off? I'm working like most of the uk.


----------



## Bobtastic (27 Apr 2011)

I will be watching so voted "yes", but I wont "drool over Kate ( or Willy)" just watching with interest. We are having a few ppl round to celebrate through the medium of BBQ!


----------



## nayr88 (28 Apr 2011)

I'm not fussed, the day off is cool, but I appreciate the significance of the day also....

Its a beautiful thing...or one for garuf

ITS REEM!!


----------



## Steve Smith (28 Apr 2011)

I'm not too bothered.  I'll probably watch the odd bit out of curiosity.  I'm annoyed though that it has made travel to London on Friday a frickin' nightmare, and I won't be able to go to Matt's early for Saturday's meet.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (28 Apr 2011)

I'll be doing something else, if I do happen to catcn it on tv I'll have my sickbag at the ready!


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Apr 2011)

Will be working so no bank holiday for me!! To be honest I couldn't care less about the wedding lol just means I will have more trouble getting to work than usual!


----------



## sanj (28 Apr 2011)

When I was a tiny ickle one, I do remember somthing of national hype around Charles and Diana's wedding, but I dont feel it this time, maybe its a bit like when Christmas is no longer the magical experiance it used to be.

The TV advertisements tell you somthing on the lines that "everyone is going to watching" whether it is commercial or not, but I just did not quite believe them. I get the feeling that there isnt that excitement for most people in the country. I think in pockets there is, but not generally. 

I keep hearing x hundred million or billion will be watching more than last time, but what does that mean? The world population was much smaller then, but I suspect a greater proportion of the world was taking notice in 1981.

Anyway I dont have strong feeling about the monarchy either way, it is someones wedding. I was just wondering whether my feelings were right in regard to interest in the wedding.


----------



## Garuf (28 Apr 2011)

I fall firmly into this camp.


----------



## spyder (28 Apr 2011)

Working but got an extra days holiday for it. I don't care and won't be watching.


----------



## sanj (28 Apr 2011)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I fall firmly into this camp.



Lol I dont think that would be a surprise to anyone let alone drooling over Willy.


----------



## tyrophagus (28 Apr 2011)

Well I own a business and for the first time in my life I wish they would dissolve the monarchy.  The monarchy has no relevance in a modern world, it's a fairytale elitist clique.  

What's most irritating is that in a middle of a recession I have to find the money to pay 13 staff members to have a day off to watch these insignificant people marry (on top of the loss of income by closing for a day).  Whats even more irritating is that almost none of the staff have any intention of watching they are all just happy to have an extra days paid leave.   Alas they do not realise there will be less money in the pot next year for a salary incease.  Money does not grow on trees unless of course you are a member of the royal family.  I estimate this will cost my business and therefore impact me and my staff by approx £2000.



They could at least have shown the country some respect and married on an existing bank holiday.

When they get divorced I want my £2000 wedding present back!


----------



## danmil3s (28 Apr 2011)

tyrophagus  i sympathise with what your saying but if your staff are not interested in the day off why not just offer  them a day in Lou i know guys who are working as normal so you might have been doing them a favour sill agree they could have picked a better day.


----------



## Garuf (29 Apr 2011)

I'd be a happy man if there was a ground up reform, too many people leaching of a corrupt and archaic system that thrives on prejudiced, especially when the current government seen to have adopted a keep the rich rich and the poor poor policy. I'm completely disillusioned in the government system as a whole, another way of looking at it is we could fund the uk space agency (ever heard of those guys?) for 5 years on the amount of money spent on just the wedding, hell, we'd be one step closer to laser fusion with that sort of money after they 10th'd their funding.


----------



## sr20det (29 Apr 2011)

sanj said:
			
		

> Garuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She is bang tidy to, i'd smash her back doors in


----------



## gmartins (29 Apr 2011)

As a portuguese, I can say that there has been some advertising on the tele but I believe that most people wont bother watching. Perhaps the elders. It's no bank holiday though 



			
				tyrophagus said:
			
		

> Well I own a business and for the first time in my life I wish they would dissolve the monarchy.  The monarchy has no relevance in a modern world, it's a fairytale elitist clique.



It's pretty much the same as a president in a democracy but you don't get to pick who is going. In fact, we have to spend money every 4 years for the elections. Besides, all presidents are entitled a life-time retirement pension, which is crazy. So you see. It's probably as expensive or even more.

cheers,

G


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Apr 2011)

I've got my HD player set to record, DVD, and video cassette as back up!   

My Russian wife, cant wait for it.


----------



## bigmatt (29 Apr 2011)

danmil3s said:
			
		

> offer  them a day in Lou


Who's Lou? She/he sounds like fun!     
M


----------



## Ian Holdich (29 Apr 2011)

am I the only one who thinks that our country needed something like this?

Now personally, i'm neither here nor there what happens, however i have observed an air of excitement about today (as i work within the public sector). Not just because of the bank holiday, people are having parties, it is bringing this country back together somehow. If that is just for a day there so be it...but I'm sure you'll all agree that this country has taken a hit over the past 20 years and you can't single 1 government party out, it's just been ridiculous. It's a pity we haven't risen like the air given off by the wedding today.


----------



## foxfish (29 Apr 2011)

Yes I love this sort of thing, we are having our own garden party with a little twist to celebrate the day.
The theme is adult pirates & princesses fancy dress, we have been organising the party for about two months now & there will be about 50 folk coming along. (I hope)
I have set up a photograph back drop with a few extra props LOL
Its a bit like the calm before the storm at the moment as we kick off at 3pm....


----------



## nayr88 (29 Apr 2011)

Haha, that's excellent. Nice garden btw 

I'm watching it now......its a beautiful thing people


----------



## bigmatt (29 Apr 2011)

what's everyone wearing for the wedding? I'm sporting a rather natty pyjama and slipper themed combo, with an exclusive baby vomit motif ... jealous?


----------



## Gill (29 Apr 2011)

bigmatt said:
			
		

> what's everyone wearing for the wedding? I'm sporting a rather natty pyjama and slipper themed combo, with an exclusive baby vomit motif ... jealous?



Snap, Mine is adourned with Shredded Wheat and Gripe water.


----------



## nayr88 (29 Apr 2011)

bigmatt said:
			
		

> what's everyone wearing for the wedding? I'm sporting a rather natty pyjama and slipper themed combo, with an exclusive baby vomit motif ... jealous?



Hhaha very good, I'm dressed fairly normal (shorts and a tshirt) I have got some decks shoes on inside witch I'm not sure why I put them on haha.

My gf on the other had....is in full 'doss' wear haha. Pink fluffy socks dressing gown the lot


----------



## a1Matt (29 Apr 2011)

Whose getting married then? Anyone I know? lol.


----------



## nayr88 (29 Apr 2011)




----------



## Mark Evans (29 Apr 2011)

I'm still recoding it.


----------

